# Help! - I don't have a dry, cool, dark place to dry my bud in



## Hendrex (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm ready to harvest my plants and I've read lots of information on how best to dry the plants.  Unfortunately, I don't have the space to dry my bud inside a dry, cool, dark room. My only option is to hang the bud upside down outside.  Will this ruin the weed?  Is this still an acceptable, though not preferrable, way of drying bud?  Any other suggestions.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 7, 2007)

Outside would not be a good way. I see them molding.
You could trim them up and hang them inside a carboard box. Cut holes in each end. Tie some string up and hang your buds off the string...then set in the closet. Or in the attic.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2007)

Yo Hendrex


I had this problem once, its easy to solve, harvest your crop and slow dry in an oven at 100 for 2 hrs turning several times, then take them out and rest them, they will appear dry but they are not, then do 1 of 2 things, wrap them in tissue paper and put them in a box ooorrrrrr put them in a mason jar or pickle jar etc, the buds are not dry! the internal moisture will come back to the surface of the bud and it will become soft and damp again, air them daily for a week and you will have dry bud that can be hidden from view, OK, this is not how all of us know is the best way, but from reading your post you need a stealth method of drying and i know for fact this works, the smoke is not as harsh as fast dry oven dry, its actually a lot smoother than many people think it will be, but not class quality of slow dry.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

I do not know your situattion at home but you could think of hanging them in your closet  it is dark in there and your clothes would hide them....(but also your clothes would reap the smell). If you live in a house that has an attict you could dry them by henging them up there. You could also try somthing like finding a box that is an appropriate size with a lid and place screen mesh in the middle of it by spapling it into place about half way down in the box. place the lid on and cut holes in all four of the sides?

Just some thoughts for you. Good luck man.


----------



## Hendrex (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I really appreciate it.

I live in a small apartment with no closet space and no attic.  

Can I just put the bud inside a big paper bag with holes and allow it to dry that way?


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

If you do not mind me asking. Why can you not just hang them out in an open space in your apt?


----------



## Hendrex (Oct 7, 2007)

Response to Clever_Intuition:

I could hang it inside my apartment, but I wanted to try and avoid stinking up the place.  However that may be my only alternative.   One question though: If I attach the stem to the side of a paper bag (with the weed inside the bag of course) would it be ok to leave it outside then?  Or would it be better for me to just hang the bud inside my apartment and keep the lights low.  Your advice would be helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

I would keep it inside man. The smell you can cover with a fan and some air freshner. *NOTE: do not blow the fan on your buds though!

Good luck, with how ever you decide to do it.


----------



## Hendrex (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## BluBrownies (Oct 11, 2007)

Usually what I do in a tight sitution is stick my buds in the pockets of my COTTEN shirts. After a day  of my buds being in the pockets... They are good to go.... cotten is good moisture retainer..

Take some sheets u have that are made of cotten and try those... wrap them up in ur cotten sheets and leave em over night.

-Nas :fid:


----------

